# What Bike Forum?



## thomas (20 Jun 2009)

Do we need a 'what bike' forum...threads seem to be popping up everywhere with people asking similar questions on which new bike they should get? Do we need a mini forum somewhere for people to compare new bikes/decide what to spend their money on?


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2009)

See the newly renamed (Accessories, Kit, and Clothing):

*Bikes,* Accessories, Kit, and Clothing

... ta da


----------



## thomas (22 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> See the newly renamed (Accessories, Kit, and Clothing):
> 
> *Bikes,* Accessories, Kit, and Clothing
> 
> ... ta da




ohh snazzy .


----------



## longers (22 Jun 2009)

Will the "what bike" questions be moved to this new named area?


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2009)

I hadn't really thought about moving old "what bike" threads, just making a place for future ones.

If there are some that you feel should be moved there, let me know and I'll wave the Admin wand over them.


----------



## MacB (22 Jun 2009)

I'd have thought moving them all over would make sense.


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I'd have thought moving them all over would make sense.



<passes wand over to MacB> There you go, there's summat on the telly I'm watching at the mo ...


----------



## MacB (22 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> <passes wand over to MacB> There you go, there's summat on the telly I'm watching at the mo ...



I'm good on ideas short on action


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2009)

He he ... shall I post an announcement about it ... 

I'll look at moving them when I have some free time.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jun 2009)

How about an Announcement telling people where to post 'What Bike...' questions?


----------



## Shaun (23 Jun 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> How about an Announcement telling people where to post 'What Bike...' questions?



Perhaps a little later on when people have gotten over their announcement fatigue ... 

Having thought about this some more, would we benefit from a completely separate *What Bike?* forum where the discussion is just about help and advice on bike purchases?

Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## Arch (23 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> Perhaps a little later on when people have gotten over their announcement fatigue ...
> 
> Having thought about this some more, would we benefit from a completely separate *What Bike?* forum where the discussion is just about help and advice on bike purchases?
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts?



Personally, I don't have a problem with 'what bike' stuff appearing in different forums - I can rarely help with specifics, so I just don't read them. I can see that for reference for future enquiries, it would be more convenient to have them together, but a poster might think it better to put them in whatever section is relevant - commuting or whatever. Also, each person who asks has a separate set of needs and so on, so having all the old stuff in one place to read might not quite sort it out for them (also, I find it much easier to understand and use a specific discussion, than to read up less personal case studies)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jun 2009)

I think Arch is right... an archive is a good idea. A separate forum would mean it would be less likely that people would actually get their questions answered except by the few people who would actually regularly check a 'what bike?' forum...


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Jun 2009)

True...

From a regular's point of view it would be good to 'get rid' of all the what bike posts, but then who would answer them if they were tucked away, only people who only use the 'new posts' button (like me) and of those only people who can be bothered (not me)!


----------



## Noodley (30 Jun 2009)

Any chance moving a few non-Cafe threads out of the cafe when you're at it?


----------

